
Something Just Smacked Jupiter and Here's the Photo to Prove It - tomcam
https://www.space.com/jupiter-impact-flash-photo-august-2019.html
======
chupa-chups
Also interesting (3 years ago):

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/jupiter-s-north-pole-
unlike...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/jupiter-s-north-pole-unlike-
anything-encountered-in-solar-system)

